# gable roof tie in framing



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"ridge board and collar ties." Check with your local Building Department. Probably need rafter ties (keep walls from separating) at the wall's plate line, not collar ties (hold the ridge board/rafters together from uplift separation).

"and is cantilevered 2 feet" - I would be concerned the header is strong enough for the additional load as no mention is made as to the size of the bay's header or span. 

"tie in to my house's "-- Your information is correct, that is the only way to do this. This is standard framing, the minimum way to build it safely for wind shear, seismic loads, high winds, etc.

Be safe, G


----------



## NailedIt (Jun 19, 2009)

Tying into an overhanging bay window frame doesn't sound like a clean way to build onto your home. Do you have a plan you're working from yet?


----------



## moonshadow (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks for the advice so far. I am not attaching to the old bay window frame . the beams run perpendicalar rather than using a ledger and a parallel beam. The building inspector had approved all of the design except for asking that the top plates tie in to the house's weight-bearing wall top plate (not the bumped out wall). 

So far it looks like I will have to cut into my existing roof, but if anyone has any other suggestions let me know. I am sending revised plans to the building inspector on monday. Thanks again.


----------



## NailedIt (Jun 19, 2009)

If you weren't building a screen room I don't think there would be an issue with what you are intending.


----------

